# Multiple filters?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got a 75 gal planted tank with a bunch of tetras and a couple of angel fish. I wouldn't say it's heavily planted but I do have about 15 plants. Anyway, I'm using an eheim canister filter rated for 80 gallons. No serious worries right now... I'm doing weekely water changes etc. Just wondering if I should consder getting another filter. Should I invest in another canister filter or is it common to get something like a bio-wheel to run along with the eheim?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Me? I think your fine. It doesn't sound like you have a big bioload.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

If you don't see unstable or steady worsening water conditions you are good to go. As far as I know that is about the only indication a second filter would be needed. That or water movement...but your post makes it sound like a healthy tank.

When I was running a 75 aggressive tank I ran two HOB biowheels. It was extreme overkill, but I hate doing water changes and it really helped keep the water conditions under control.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

its always better to overfilter than to under filter...but it sounds like you are alright. maybe get a couple of small ones to keep the circultaion up around the tank...that is my goal in my agressive tank right now


----------

